
On the Sad State of Macintosh Hardware - thisisit
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/06/14/sad-state-of-mac-hardware
======
ggm
Oddly, every one of the design elements I discuss get pro and anti feedback. I
hate the touchbar, frobozz loves it. I hate the chiclets, buzzfuzz loves it. I
love the battery, xyzzy hates it.

What gets copied by others strongly suggests to me is design which works, and
the touchbar is not it. But chiclets are everywhere as are milled aluminium
cases and nonbezel screens.

